# Grey kitten adopted!



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello,

Good news! The grey kitten has been adopted today by my work collegue! 

By the way, we took some more pictures:
http://www.accessdots.com/barn/index.htm


And, I noticed there are 2 more adult cats - very shy and hiding most of the time.

I have to tell you I had hard time with my collegue. At the beginning, they were saying they won't fix the cat. I got so upset! Then they said they will. Thanks God!

They want to keep this cat indoor-outdoor. I'm not very happy about that but still better life than just staying in the barn, right?

And about food...I almost had another fight with them. They gonna feed the cat whatever they eat! I"m not sure how good that will be for the cat. Fortunatelly, they know that cat needs meat. 

What do you think? Do you think I did the right thing? I'm not sure I did the right thing....  I know these people for a long time and I know they are nice and caring people....

Oh, one more thing.. They don't want to vaccinate the cat because they think she will be fine since she spends most of the time outdoors. 

But I think once they go to the vet, the vet will tell them to vaccinate the cat and they will listen to the vet (I hope so!).

I'm feeling sad...I"m not sure if I did the right thing. On the other hand, at least she will have place to be and food to eat.

Also, I felt sorry for her brother - the brown tabby. Too bad they didn't take both. The brown tabby was following us all the way to the cat... it was so sad!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure it was sad! People food isn't reallly good for cats. And the kitten will definitely need his shots--especially if he's going to go outside. Let's hope they listen to the vet. 

It's nice that a friend took the kitten, Eva, but I would ask a lot of questions beforing allowing anyone to take the other kitten. Shots, neutering, proper food, forever home, and in my opinion, indoor dwelling would be among the conditions I would insist on. 

I wish you the best for the grey kitten. It was so kind of you to care for them!  I feel so sorry for barn cats. They often get no veterinary care and have litter after litter until they die.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeanie,
I know what you mean. I should have asked more questions. For some reason, I trusted them because I knew they had a cat in the past. 

When I was compering the 2 lives - in their house/and out vs. barn where is no food at all. I realized the kitten will be happier at their house.

The good part is, that she lives close to us - maybe 15 min drive and I see her every day at work. 

Today, I will send her email with some info - Dr.Jean's page, etc. And I will hope that the vet will tell them to vaccinate the kitten. I believe they will listen to the vet.

As I said, they had a cat before and know how to handle cat BUT they don't know too much about them and I think they just need to get more educated and get familiar with cat's needs.

I remember, when I got our cats I was almost the same. I didn't know anything about the food and I didn't want to spay the cats. This forum helped me a lot! 

Another good part...they will spay the cat = no more kittens from this female.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Eva, You are so right. A loving home is better than a barn! It's great that they are going to spay mother cat. I think you have some great ideas about how to handle the situation. Most people don't realize the necessity for proper food and vaccinations. My own mother was always giving our cats bread and milk, and they loved it. Of course she always gave them meat also, but I don't think she ever bought a can of cat food. She loved them very much. She just didn't know.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes, you are right. Some people just don't know. 

It is very difficult time for me right now - still thinking if I did good or bad. I'm still ensuring myself that I did good. I think this thought will haunt me for a while.  I'm not sure I will sleep good tonight!

I sent them some really good articles from littlebigcat web site and I hope they will read them. If they read them, there is still a chance that they will change their minds about certain things. 

I will talk to her as often as I can - at work - and I will make sure the kitten is doing fine. 

What makes it difficult is that my collegue and her husband are very stuborn people! 

By the way, when we were going home, the kitten was sleeping in their son's lap. She looked so happy and released...I think she felt that there is someone who will love her.  

First we brought her to our place and my hubby cut her claws and cleaned her ears. She seemed to be so tired and just let us do everything. Very calm cat....


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I think it's wonderful the kitten has a chance at a life of love, with shelter. I would agree, and spayed cat with a loving family is better off than living a neglected life in a barn. Hopefully they will be impressed enough with your knowledge and resources (and by those resources themselves) that they will change their opinions on feeding and what not. I'm sure the kitten will be happier now, sounds like she is very comfortable with people! Bless you for doing what you are able for these kitties.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Eva. if you don't sleep it's my fault! I just wasn't thinking. You saved that baby from a lifetime of eating mice, no veterinary care, and litter after litter of kittens! Don't you dare feel guilty. You're a heroine!  My guess is that the kitten will end up in bed with the little boy tonight. She will be very special to the family. As they begin to love her, I think they will want to do what's best for her. They're intelligent people, I'm sure. Now they'll have the information they need.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Jeanie & Jessica. 

I slept well last night! I think it's because the time changed - I was so tired! 

I didn't have change to talk to my co-worker but I will sometimes today. I want to know how the kitten is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good. I'm glad you slept well. When we're tired, everything seems twice as bad. Don't be surprised if he doesn't eat the first day. Sometimes kittens take a while to settle in to a new home.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I know, everybody who had the chance to place kitties know the question "did I do wrong"
No Eva, you did the best that the circumstances allowed you. You've influenced others positively and the kitty won't suffer for it. It makes us all happy


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you so much for nice words... 

I've got some good news! I talked to Olga (the new owner) and she told me the kitten is doing great! They haven't named her yet. She said they bought some cans for her (thanks God!) and she listened to my advice and avoided By-product cans.  She said they bought clumping litter and the kitten is using the box with no problems. She also said the kitten was playfull last evening and that they bathed her (which she didn't like). She also said they will keep her indoors for the time being because she is too young and doesn't look like a wild cat.  Isn't that great? 

Another big news. I talked to Laura - the girl who works in the pet store. She owns a grooming salon - in the house where she lives (just one room made for the business).

She told me, she would like to take all the kittens and keep them in her grooming salon. She believes she will find homes for them. She found homes for many cats in the past....
She has many connections and knows many people and she really thinks she could find a home for those kittens. We also talked about fixing the adult cats and she will try to help me out - she will call more cat organizations and we will see if there is anything we could do. We both know that adopting kittens is one thing but the most important thing is to fix the adult cats.

I'm not sure if I told you but yesterday, we saw 2 more adult cats (i've never seen them before). One of them is 100% mother of the new litter of 3 kittens (she has calico colors)

The second adult is a black cat (so beautiful!) - we don't know if female or male. These 2 cats are wild and wouldn't come close to us even when we feed the cats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful, Eva!


----------

